# 8 50 litre metal rub rack



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is a metal rub rack that holds 8 50 l rubs. 









Contact the link below for details.
There is only one available

Reptile Forums - View Profile: Rapid_Reptiles
He is located inthe below area but contact him for every and any details 
CB6 2


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Go straight to him for any questions or queries.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumpy


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Come on guys this wont be around for long


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Bumpy


----------



## petsroyale (Apr 26, 2011)

is it still available


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

petsroyale said:


> is it still available


no this was over a year ago.....


----------

